# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق للعنَّة

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق للعنَّة 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


طلاق للعنَّة=================================
الطعن رقم 0008 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1426
بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنَّة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مؤدى نص المادتين التاسعة و الحادية عشرة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 بأحكام النفقة و بعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية أن المشرع جعل للزوجة حق طلب التفريق من الرجل أن ثبت به عيب " مستحكم " لا يمكن البرء منه أصلاً أو بعد زمن طويل بحيث لا يتسنى للزوجة الإقامة مع زوجها المعيب إلا بضرر شديد . و توسع القانون فى العيوب المبيحة للفرقة فلم يذكرها على سبيل الحصر مخولاً الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة لبيان مدى إستحكام المرض و مدى الضرر الناجم عن الإقامة مع وجوده كل ذلك على شريطة ألا تكون الزوجة قد رضيت بالزوج مع علمها بعيبه صراحة أو دلالة . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0008 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1426بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إذ كانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون - رقم 25 لسنة 1920 - قد أوضحت أن التفريق للعيب فى الرجل قسمان قسم كان معمولاً به بمقتضى مذهب أبى حنيفة و هو التفريق للعيوب التى تتصل بقربان الرجل لأهله و هى عيوب العنه و الجب و الخصاء و باق الحكم فيه وفقه ، و قسم جاء به القانون و زاده على ما كان معمولاً به و هو التفريق لكل عيب مستحكم لا تعيش الزوجة معه إلا بضرر ، و كان المقرر فى مذهب الحنفية أن من شرائط إباحة حق التطليق للزوجة بسبب العنه ألا يكون زوجها قد وصل إليها فى النكاح ، فإن كان قد وصل إليها و لو مرة واحدة لم يثبت لها هذا الحق ، لأن حقها إنما هو فى أن يباشرها مرة واحدة و قد إستوفته ، و ما زاد عن ذلك لا يؤمر به قضاء بل ديانة فإن ما قرره الأحناف من أن القول للزوج بيمينه إذا وجدت الزوجة ثيباً أو كانت ثيباً من الأصل قاصر عندهم على العيب الذى يتبين بالزوج قبل الدخول و قبل الوصول إلى زوجته دون العيب الحادث بعد الدخول لأن هذا النوع الأخير لا يثبت به خيار العيب عندهم ، و على خلاف هذا المذهب أجازت المادة التاسعة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 التطليق للعيب الحادث بعد الدخول دون أن توجب يميناً على الزوج ، و إذ كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أن المطعون عليها قررت أن الطاعن دخل بها و فض بكارتها و أن الضعف الجنسى طرأ بعد الدخول ، فإن تحليفه اليمين يكون فى غير موضعه . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0008 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1426بتاريخ 19-11-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 5 
الإضرار الذى تعنيه المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية يشترط فيه أن يكون الزوج قد قصده و تعمده سواء كان ضرراً إيجابياً من قبيل الإيذاء بالقول أو الفعل ، أو ضرراً سلبياً يتمثل فى هجر الزوج لزوجته و منعها مما تدعو إليه الحاجة الجنسية على أن يكون ذلك بإختياره لا قهراً عنه ، يؤيد ذلك أن المشرع إستعمل لفظ " الإضرار " لا الضرر ، كما يؤيده أن مذهب المالكية مأخذ هذا النص يبيح للزوجة طلب التفريق إذا ما ضارها الزوج بأى نوع الإيذاء التى تتمخض كلها فى أن للزوج مدخلاً فيها واردة متحكمة فى إتخاذها . و العنة النفسية لا يمكن عدها بهذه المثابة من قبيل الإضرار فى معنى المادة السادسة سالفة الإشارة لأن الحيلولة دون ممارسة الحياة الزوجية بسببها لابد للزوج فيها بل هى تحصل رغماً عنه و بغير إرادته . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 432 
بتاريخ 11-02-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادتين 9، 11 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 بشأن أحكام النفقة و بعض مسائل الأحوال الشخصية - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن المشرع جعل للزوجة حق طلب التفريق من الزوج إن ثبت به عيب مستحكم لا يمكن البرء منه أصلاً أو يمكن البرء منه بعد زمن طويل بحيث لايتسنى لها الإقامة معه إلا بضرر شديد و أنه توسع فى العيوب المبيحة للفرقة فلم يذكرها على سبيل الحصر مخولاً الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة لبيان مدى استحكام المرض و مدى الضرر الناجم عن الأقامة مع وجوده ، كل ذلك شر يطة إلا تكون الزوجة قد رضيت بالزوج مع علمها بعيبه صراحة أو دلالة .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 432 
بتاريخ 11-02-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للعنة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذا كانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 قد أوضحت أن التفريق للعيب فى الرجل قسمان قسم كان معمولاً به بمقتضى مذهب أبى حنيفة و هو التفريق للعيوب التى تتصل بقربان الرجل لأهله و هى عيوب العنه و الجب والخصاء و باق الحكم فيه وفقه ، و قسم جاء به القانون و زاده على ما كان معمولاً به و هو التفريق لكل عيب مستحكم لا تعيش الزوجة معه إلا بضرر ، و كان عليه المادة 11 من هذا القانون من الإستعانة بأهل الخبرة من الأطباء يقصد به تعرف العيب وما إذا كان متحققاً فيه الأوصاف التى أشارات إليها ، و مدى الضرر المتوقع من المرض وإمكان البرء منه و المدة التى يتسنى فيها ذلك ، وما إذا كان مسوغا لطلب التطليق أو لا و كان القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 قد سكت عن التعرض للإجراء الواجب على القاضى اتباعه للوصول إلى الحكم بالفرقة ، فلم يعين الزمن الطويل الذى لا يمكن بعد فواته البرء من المرض ، أو يبين ما يرتبه على تقارير أهل الخبرة من الأطباء بعد ثبوت وجود العنة من الحكم بالفرقة فى الحال أو بعد التأجيل مما يوجب الأخذ بأرجح الأقوال من مذهب الحنفية طبقاً للمادة 270 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية . إذا كان ذلك ، و كان المقرر فى هذا المذهب أنه إذا إدعت الزوجة على زوجها أنه عنين و أنه لم يستطع مباشرتها بسبب هذا العيب و ثبت أنها لازالت بكراً ، و صادفها الزوج أنه لم يصل إليها ، فيؤجله القاضى سنة ليبين بمرور الفصول الربعة المختلفة و ما إذا كان عجزه عن مباشرة النساء لعارض يزول أو لعيب مستحكم ، و بدء السنة من يوم الخصومة إلا إذا كان الزوج مريضا أو به مانع شرعى كالإجرام و المرض فتبدأ من حين زوال المانع و لا يحسب من هذه السنة أيام غيبتها أو مرضها أو مرضه إن كان مرضاً لا يستطاع معه الوقاع ، فإن مضت السنة و عادت الزوجة إلى القاضى مصرة على طلبها لأنه لم يصل إليها طلقت منه . لما كان ما تقدم ، و كان البين من تقرير الطبيب الشرعى أن المطعون عليها مازالت بكرا تحتفظ بمظاهر العذرية التى ينتفى معها القول بحدوث معاشرة ، و أن الطاعن و أن خلا من أسباب العنة العضوية الدائمة إلا إنها قد تنتج عن عوامل نفسية و عندئذ تكون مؤقتة و يمكن زوالها بزوال بواعثها مما يمهد للشفاء و إسترجاع القدرة على الجماع ، فإن الحكم إذا قضى بالتفريق على سند من ثبوت قيام عيب العنة النفسية به دون أمهال يكون قد خالف القانون ، لا يشفع فى ذلك تقريره أن عجز الطاعن عن الوصول إلى زوجته المطعون عليها إستمرار لأكثر من سنة قبل رفع الدعوى ، لأن مناط تحقق عيب العنة المسموع للفرقة عند الحنفية ليس بمجرد ثبوت عجز الزوج من الوصول إلى زوجته بل إستمرار هذا العجز طيلة السنة التى يؤجل القاضى الدعوى إليها و بالشروط السابق الأشارة إليها . 

( الطعن رقم 13 لسنة 44 ق ، الجلسة 1976/2/11 )[/align]

----------

